# modprobe it87...device or ressource bussy

## mick3yz

bin gerade dabei mir die lm_sensors ans laufen zu bekommen, klappt aber nur teilweise...

eingebauter chip: ITE IT8712F-A, also auch ein Modul gebaut it87

aber wenn ich das laden will:

```
redsun mickeyz # modprobe -v it87

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7-redsun-/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko 

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7-redsun-/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy

```

ein blick in dmesg liefert folgendes:

```
it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x228, revision 7

it87.552: failed to claim resource 0

it87: Device addition failed (-16)

```

wer oder was verhindert das laden des Modules?

```
redsun mickeyz # uname -a

Linux redsun 2.6.25-gentoo-r7-redsun- #6 Sun Aug 17 13:52:11 CEST 2008 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Max Steel

Bei mir habe ich leider bereits die Erfahrung gemacht das ich den Rechner teilweise neustarten musste wenn ich neue Module gebaut habe.

Vll musst du auch erstmal den alten Treiber entladen... falls du einen hast.

Oder du hattest den Treiber fest eingebaut und möchtest jetzt auf Modul "umsteigen", dann brauchst du auch einen neustart.

----------

## mick3yz

ja nee is klar, hab das teil nicht fest eingebaut gehabt im kernel, auch ein neustart brachte nix...

die selben fehler in der dmesg, google hilft mir auch nicht weiter....

man man man, das gibts doch ne!!!!

----------

